# anyone want to cry



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

first we trade telfair which was dumb and theo for a one year longer contract which was bigger.Then trade kryapha and a pick for aldridge when we could of had him at 4?I dont get it im really close to crying right now i know what morrison felt like.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I'm having a stroke right now. That's how mad I am.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I feel yeah bro im so frustrated right now .Words cant explain it i was watching the tv in my room and im like u got to be kidding me and then all the commentators were saying no need for that trade.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> first we trade telfair which was dumb and theo for a one year longer contract which was bigger.Then trade kryapha and a pick for aldridge when we could of had him at 4?I dont get it im really close to crying right now i know what morrison felt like.


Hang in there big guy...things aren't over till opening night. Long ways to go..many trades to be made. July should be a good month.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am so friggen happy

Aldridge and Roy for the 4th, 31st, Telfair and VK


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

nice to see someone is happy im freaking out im so pissed off.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't think we could have had Aldridge @ #4. Chicago would have taken him #2.

And, obviously, Aldridge was #1 on our pick-list. Otherwise, we would have taken Morrison @ #2.

Complain all you want, the Blazers had their sights set on Aldridge. And they did what they had to do to get him. I'm perfectly OK with that.

Now, Blazers, go get us Gay or Thomas!

PBF


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Foye! What The Hell Disband The Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Foye over Gay. I'm ready to join the crying room.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

omg wtf are we doing i can make better trades and draft better players then them.Taking foye 7 overall wtf kind of retard bull**** are they trying to pull i really think we should send chain hate mail and riot at blazers hq.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

[email protected]*(&$*(#$^[email protected]$&*&^@$*()[email protected] damnitt I am so distraught right now..thomas and gay wouldve been a fine draft...bad enough we deal bassy and theo, then we GIVE away Viktor...WTF WTF WTF!!!!!!! why am i a fan of this organization again?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> omg wtf are we doing i can make better trades and draft better players then them.Taking foye 7 overall wtf kind of retard bull**** are they trying to pull i really think we should send chain hate mail and riot at blazers hq.


 lol :twave: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I thought I was going to have to come on here and say "I'm sorry Mr Patterson." No such luck. We had Gay in our grubby little hands - and we passed on him. Passed on him for a tweener guard, but hey, he has "great character." He has no NBA position, he has no place to play unless Martell and/or Jack are also being thrown overboard, but he is such a nice guy!

**** this ****! 

Draft Gay, dump Miles, give Zach a chance to show what he can do when healthy and surrounded by decent people. It wasn't ****ing brain surgery! How could they screw this up?????

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> omg wtf are we doing i can make better trades and draft better players then them.Taking foye 7 overall wtf kind of retard bull**** are they trying to pull i really think we should send chain hate mail and riot at blazers hq.


You do know inciting a riot is a crime, right? Even if you're joking and someone goes out and does it, you're responsible.

Just chill out. There are bound to be more trades coming down the pipe. In July a lot of player's contracts become tradeable.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.Im gonna sent patterson some no so friendly mail.


----------



## The Glyde 22 (Jun 15, 2005)

The thing that has me so pissed off is trading away Victor! Where is our defense going? Oh thats right to Boston & Chicago! Victor you will be missed!


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Aldridge- defense
Roy- defense
Jack- defense


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> You do know inciting a riot is a crime, right? Even if you're joking and someone goes out and does it, you're responsible.
> 
> Just chill out. There are bound to be more trades coming down the pipe. In July a lot of player's contracts become tradeable.


I was meaning holding signs saying **** u patterson u should go to hell out side of blazers mgmt if thats a riot then i guess that is what i mean.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

My fears have been confirmed. Management screwed this up. Unless something else big is happening, I'm not happy and nor do I understand it. Hopefully they will prove me wrong.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I'll join the pity party....This has been a very dissapointing day for me....

All I can say is that both Aldridge and Roy (or Foye) better produce right away as they are both older guys...there is no room for error for them....specifically Roy...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know how a blazer fan can even live, with out getting there frustration out.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

woh Roy


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we get roy after all


----------



## The Glyde 22 (Jun 15, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Aldridge- defense
> Roy- defense
> Jack- defense


Umm you do know we got Foye not Roy right?
And there defense is unproven in the nba, Victor was well on his way to becoming a defensive monster! 

Never mind we have Roy now!
just traded to minny!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm not entirely displeased.

Foye was a steal, and Aldrige will provide defense. Watching him play, I get a real 'Sheed' vibe from him.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry, not having a problem at all with what's gone on - the Blazers were high on both Aldridge and Roy, and they got them. Who knows how all these players will turn out, but I'm willing to see.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we couldve had stache and LA if we wanted la so bad....damn we shouldnt have dealt bassy....i am so on the verge of not caring but i've been through enough of this ****...if those 2 rooks dont produce and bassy lights it up AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah - the Blazers got Aldridge / Roy - but, there was no reason to trade away Victor UNLESS Chicago was really going to take Aldridge, which there was no indication of happening.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

We Got Roy!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I would have preferred to take Gay at #7, but I can definitely live with an Aldridge/Roy draft. I have a lot of confidence in Roy being better than some people here give him credit for, and Aldridge has pretty good upside.

We still are going to be relying on the lottery balls next year to bounce our way, but I'm not pissed off at this draft so far.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

we passed over morrison and gay its horrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a strong draft. Roy and Aldridge will step in immediately and help Portland win basketball games. Getting rid of Ratliff is good cause LaFrentz will be better in the lockerroom.

PG - Jack/Blake
SG - Roy (he better start)/Dixon
SF - Webster/Miles/Outlaw
PF - Randolph
C - Aldridge/Lafrentz

Portland is not short on young talent, that's for sure.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not necessarily thrilled...

Aldridge would have dropped to us anyways and Bulls were able to haggle Viktor out of the deal, which was a rip-off IMO...

Aldridge is a decent prospect, but Lucas better toughen up that kid because if he can get pushed around by guys in the Big 12, I can't imagine what will happen in the pro's...Also, is he a Center or PF?

Roy...well I don't know...I know McMillan was in love with him...But, I would have probably prefered other players ahead of him...

A lot of this shuffling of prospects could have the possibility to blow up in our face...What if Foye actually does become the next Dwyane Wade or Thomas is Ben Wallace and Aldridge is a softy who is exposed...

There is still a lot of question marks...Martell or Roy at SG? Who is going to be our SF? Is Aldridge a sign that Pryzbilla is gone?...A lot to be determined here soon....

Right now I'm just kind of puzzled and I know I don't have faith in our management team to answer these questions legitimately...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ratliff was a good locker room guy but not always healthy.Just having gay would of been so much better tall pg,tall sg,tall sf,tall pf but now short sf short sg.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Glyde 22 said:


> Umm you do know we got Foye not Roy right?
> And there defense is unproven in the nba, Victor was well on his way to becoming a defensive monster!
> 
> Never mind we have Roy now!
> just traded to minny!



They we're swapped. So Portland did get Roy. :clap:


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

look like we just got a future pick from Chicago for the #4.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

good or bad?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

one of the worst days in blazers history , trading telfair will come back to haunt us . I love getting Lamarcus though hes the guy I wanted , not sure about Brandon Roy havent seen him play


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> good or bad?



well. better than nothing i guess. but it'll be a late 2nd rounder, so... i don't expect much. maybe it can be used in a package in the future to move up by putting together later picks?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You guys have no idea how bummed I am right now...

The Blazers just traded three of the best locker room guys. Viktor and Bassy were two of the coolest guys on the team. Viktor, for one, always had a great attitude. He was probably my favorite guy on the team and I'm not sure how I feel about these moves. 

To basically just throw him away like that was a huge mistake. You need guys like Vik if your team is going to be a contender. He didn't care if he was starting or if he was comin off the bench. He just wanted to help the team. GENUINELY help the team. He brought all the little things to the table and he will be SORELY missed. I'm surprised Nate allowed this to happen.

Vik > Travis IMO


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I can feel ur pain guys i feel the same way.Brandon roy career bench player similar to juan dixon.Aldridge wont get much bigger.Bassy will atleast be 15 points 5 assist guy one of our best players.Viktor better then outlaw.Short sg short sf.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> one of the worst days in blazers history , trading telfair will come back to haunt us . I love getting Lamarcus though hes the guy I wanted , not sure about Brandon Roy havent seen him play


I think that Roy will help you forget about Telfair was is rumored to wanted to bolt Portland anyways. He wants to play in New York or New Jersey.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

chromekilla said:


> I can feel ur pain guys i feel the same way.Brandon roy career bench player similar to juan dixon.Aldridge wont get much bigger.Bassy will atleast be 15 points 5 assist guy one of our best players.Viktor better then outlaw.Short sg short sf.



So when does your job as lead scout for the Blazers start? Since you know exactly how these players will turn out at the age 14 your a prodigy and should be a GM by the age of 20.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> So when does your job as lead scout for the Blazers start? Since you know exactly how these players will turn out at the age 14 your a prodigy and should be a GM by the age of 20.


Im not saying im a scout for them im not saying im a prodigy because im not im just saying that mgmt better get rookie of the year out of this or it will be for naught.I can make better choices then patterson can.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't get what you are all crying about. Victor was a 2nd or 3rd player off the bench guy. Nice, but comeon, nothing special. Bassy was a bust. Period.

The Stache? You are right boys, they should have ignored 3 years of scoutiing reports to draft a local guy who scored a lot for a small school.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Not a bad draft, but the Blazers made a lot of unneccesary moves. throwing away viktor for nothing wasn't smart. Our roster is looking pretty solid. jack/roy/webster/zbo/aldridge. I hope they sort out the D Miles situation soon.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> Im not saying im a scout for them im not saying im a prodigy because im not im just saying that mgmt better get rookie of the year out of this or it will be for naught.I can make better choices then patterson can.


Well Portland had the ROY and traded him to Minnesota. What are you going to do? :whoknows:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> I don't get what you are all crying about. Victor was a 2nd or 3rd player off the bench guy. Nice, but comeon, nothing special. Bassy was a bust. Period.
> 
> The Stache? You are right boys, they should have ignored 3 years of scoutiing reports to draft a local guy who scored a lot for a small school.


Viktor was going to be our backup 3 once we dumped Miles. He was young, cheap and had good defense and had some nice offensive aresenals. 

Bassy was not a bust. He was the 13th pick in the draft...a guy coming out of High School.....if he was the 2nd pick....then you could say he was a bust....but at 13, he was good. And its not like we've seen the best or worst of Bassy yet.....he is going to be very good in the league. I think it was a definite mistake to trade him. 

As far as passing up Stache...this is the thing that really got me mad. He was the type of personality that would have gotten the fans back into the game. Right now, we're just a good NCAA team.....I mean really.......We're a balanced team with no stars and IMO, no one with the potential to be a real star.....who's our "franchise" player? I guess by default its Martell Webster now......


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> first we trade telfair which was dumb and theo for a one year longer contract which was bigger.Then trade kryapha and a pick for aldridge when we could of had him at 4?I dont get it im really close to crying right now i know what morrison felt like.


Were you in the war room? Are you an NBA scout? No? If not, you have no clue who would have been available at #4. 

Khryapa? He's a nice player, but he's not even close to worth crying about.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> ratliff was a good locker room guy but not always healthy.Just having gay would of been so much better tall pg,tall sg,tall sf,tall pf but now short sf short sg.


Are you so sure about Ratliff? I have it that Joel wasn't to happy with the way he mailed it in at the end of the season. Portland is very busy and we have to wait to see how it all shakes out, but I'm not that upset at the movement I am seeing. Chicago might have taken Aldridge over Thomas, who really knows, Victor is going to be missed, but the team is still going to have some talent. Now we just need to move Miles and I am hoping that is going to happen soon.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Im going to have to take some time off because im so frustrated that my sentences are getting to be without any grammer or periods so they are even worse then usual to read.Later everyone.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't think some of you understand what Vik was to this team.

Was Khryapa a star? Heck no... But that's what was great about him. You can't have 12 stars on your team. We proved that six years ago. The Mavs proved it again three years ago.

Khryapa is the kind of guy championship teams are built on. Bruce Bowen? Dennis Rodman? AC Green? Vik was a lockdown defender. He's long, tall, and smart. He's Ruben Patterson, but without the record or the attitude. 

He also has a much better offensive game than most give him credit for.

Most importantly though, Vik had the best attitude on the team. He was my favorite guy in the locker room. Never a bad thing to say about anyone. I'm really disappointed that Nate didn't take a liking to him. He IS a McMillan player. 

We need guys like Khryapa if we hope to climb out of this hole, and we just traded one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I feel like crying; or yelling; or cussing; or rolling my eyes. 

The Sonics are really depressing me for next season. The same roster...the same roster that lost 47 games, the same roster that was the worst defensive team in NBA history (they were just as bad under Hill, JUST as bad). ****ing pathetic. More Luke and his chokes, more Damien & his ball hogging, more Chris & softness....ugh, I'm just disgusted.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

myELFboy said:


> I feel like crying; or yelling; or cussing; or rolling my eyes.
> 
> The Sonics are really depressing me for next season. The same roster...the same roster that lost 47 games, the same roster that was the worst defensive team in NBA history (they were just as bad under Hill, JUST as bad). ****ing pathetic. More Luke and his chokes, more Damien & his ball hogging, more Chris & softness....ugh, I'm just disgusted.


It's funny... it's the opposite of Portland. We've already added 3 guys in the draft, 2 more in the Boston trade, and have two more picks.

I feel your pain/boredom. I'm glad it's not my team this year.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I just realized out of any of the trades we could of got including number 1 for bassy and we get charlie v we took the boston one now i feel stupid cause we could of had more value then what we got.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ed O said:


> It's funny... it's the opposite of Portland. We've already added 3 guys in the draft, 2 more in the Boston trade, and have two more picks.
> 
> I feel your pain/boredom. I'm glad it's not my team this year.
> 
> Ed O.


If the Sonics are looking for public support for a new arena, good luck to them. This draft proves how ****ing cheap they are. They don't want to pay Robert or Johan, so they draft ANOTHER 20 yr center from Senegal...can't they EVER draft an American player that people actually watched? The rebounding will be pitiful. Hopefully some heads roll & they can get a top pick in next years draft....but of course, they'll probably draft a center from Liberia that had a 10 foot wingspan.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

So many of the posts in this thread are hilarious. The Trail Blazers would be better off without some of you so called "fans".


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> It's funny... it's the opposite of Portland. We've already added 3 guys in the draft, 2 more in the Boston trade, and have two more picks.
> 
> I feel your pain/boredom. I'm glad it's not my team this year.
> 
> Ed O.


 That's what I liked about this draft. My favorite pick wasn't drafted, but the roster was shaken up. It gives fans of a terrible team some hope or at least some excitement for the next season. If this doesn't work, keep shaking things up until you see a light at the end of the tunnel

Really with last year's team, if all the Blazers did was add a #4 pick (and the 30,31) there would be little to get excited about.

Let's just hope the Blazer scouts know what they are doing . . . and a little luck is always needed with draft picks (especially this year).


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I don't think some of you understand what Vik was to this team.
> 
> Was Khryapa a star? Heck no... But that's what was great about him. You can't have 12 stars on your team. We proved that six years ago. The Mavs proved it again three years ago.
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you that Viktor is a lockdown defender, he's just too slow to be compared to Bowen. I've liked watching him and I'll miss him, but the Blazers aren't in a position to worry about role players.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> i know what morrison felt like.


Nothing like it. You obviously have no idea what that feeling of competitiveness and failure in that situation is like.

Yeah, some of what happened today was very odd (actually, a lot of it), but none of us can do anything about it other than just accept it and move on.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> ratliff was a good locker room guy but not always healthy.Just having gay would of been so much better tall pg,tall sg,tall sf,tall pf but now short sf short sg.


Since when do we have a short SG?

Also, since when does height completely determine whether or not a team will succeed? Yeah, it *can* be a factor, but it isn't completely necessary.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am very sad to see Viktor go.. he is one of my favorites....

BUT

I love who we got today... and in exchange for waht we sent out



I think the Blazer brass did well today... we do not need a GM anymore... this approach works.. nash must have been holding back.. this seemed to easy to do today

and I think they have at least 2 more trades in the works too

stay tuned


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

LameR said:


> Nothing like it. You obviously have no idea what that feeling of competitiveness and failure in that situation is like.
> 
> Yeah, some of what happened today was very odd (actually, a lot of it), but none of us can do anything about it other than just accept it and move on.


Kinda similar although i have been insituations when playing football sports.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chromekilla said:


> Kinda similar although i have been insituations when playing football sports.


So you've played in a huge tournament (or let's say championship game) in which you were the star player, everyone counting on you. You have a drive and work ethic that are unparalled. You're a leader on your team. You have people that you don't even know that either count on you or root for you. You've been in the spotlight of a type of media only to have all of this come crashing down in a single moment that became the final play of that tournament/game for you.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> I am very sad to see Viktor go.. he is one of my favorites....
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


I agree... Letting go of Viktor was terrible, but I just have to remind myself that looking back before the draft and if we landed Aldridge and Roy in this draft, I'd be happy and satisfied with it.

All or most of John Nash's draft picks have been wiped clean, whether that is a good thing or not remains to be seen.

However, a nucleus of Lamarcus Aldridge, Martell Webster and Brandon Roy gives me a little hope for the future of this squad.
Or would a Chris Paul, Adam Morrison and Rudy Gay at the 1, 2 and 3 be better?

But there's a lot of work to do now... i.e. What to do with Zach? What to do with Darius? And can we re-sign Joel?

Good stuff. Overall, I'd rate the Blazers draft a B-/B


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

LameR said:


> So you've played in a huge tournament (or let's say championship game) in which you were the star player, everyone counting on you. You have a drive and work ethic that are unparalled. You're a leader on your team. You have people that you don't even know that either count on you or root for you. You've been in the spotlight of a type of media only to have all of this come crashing down in a single moment that became the final play of that tournament/game for you.


When i used to play level 2 semi pro paintball in the championship match for the season.Me and my front man i was playing the back bunker i was moving up to get better angle and he came down and bunkered my front man and shot me in the back.

I have lived that for the long time i was crying right there because i knew that i had blew it for my team.I havent played tourny paintball since but i have played rec paintball.It wasnt on national tv but it was in front of allot of people.I know what morrison is coming from.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> I agree... Letting go of Viktor was terrible, but I just have to remind myself that looking back before the draft and if we landed Aldridge and Roy in this draft, I'd be happy and satisfied with it.
> 
> All or most of John Nash's draft picks have been wiped clean, whether that is a good thing or not remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


I would have to include jack in that nucleus.If only we could of got rid of miles,lafrntz,outlaw for a good sf prospect ala shawn marion but then again that is stretching it but then again it gives them some good players.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

chromekilla said:


> I would have to include jack in that nucleus.If only we could of got rid of miles,lafrntz,outlaw for a good sf prospect ala shawn marion but then again that is stretching it but then again it gives them some good players.


I would include Jarrett Jack in there, I'm just not sure of playing Martell at small forward, I think he's more of a shooting guard.
I see Jack as a really good backup PG.

The future of this team

PG Brandon Roy
SG Martell Webster
SF ?
PF Lamarcus Aldridge
C ?

Two holes to fill for the future is the way I see it this team heading in.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I like that have jack off the bench.Get rid of miles,dixon,ha,outlaw.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

RIP Bassy - When can I get my Telfair Celtic green jersey?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

alext42083 said:


> However, a nucleus of Lamarcus Aldridge, Martell Webster and Brandon Roy gives me a little hope for the future of this squad.
> Or would a Chris Paul, Adam Morrison and Rudy Gay at the 1, 2 and 3 be better?


that might be impossible. if we draft Chris Paul last year we probably don't have the worst record in the league. we might not even have been one of the four worst bottom feeders, although it's a definite possiblity.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

theWanker said:


> that might be impossible. if we draft Chris Paul last year we probably don't have the worst record in the league. we might not even have been one of the four worst bottom feeders, although it's a definite possiblity.


You're mostly likely right. Just wanted to dream it


----------

